# Boots vs. Musketeers?



## billc (Oct 28, 2011)

So, here is an incredibly serious topic and something I believe hasn't been discussed on Martialtalk.com, ever.  The reason for not discussing this topic is because it is, in fact, very controversial.  Here is the topic,  Who is the better fantasy swordman, Puss n' Boots, or any one of the  four musketeers?  On the one hand, you have a natural predator, armed with a razor sharp blade, on the other hand, four french guys.  I think that pretty much covers the topic, but some out there in martialtalk land may have a difference of opinion.  Please elaborate at will...:s59:


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 29, 2011)

You mean a pusssy cat with a sword, and four tight Frenchman with swords. hmmm...sounds almost like gay pron, of some kind. Ok Bill, who is the left and who is the right, and what is the political angle tax dollars going to PETA?


----------



## rlobrecht (Oct 29, 2011)

And the better question, which movie out now has the better swordplay acted in it?  Puss in Boots or The Three Musketeers?  Which is the better movie overall?


----------



## Jenna (Oct 29, 2011)

An interesting question!  I generally leave controversial topics like this (or the one about which colour to paint your nails for an informal occasion) well alone as they tend to be fraught with subconscious personal emotion and dogma.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd have to say Puss is the best hands down. 
For one he's voiced by Antonio Banderas who has played bad assed characters of hispanic origin before, i.e. Zorro and El Mariachi. Not to mention that he's paired with the always smoking hot Salma Hayek, even if in animation you know that woman is going to cause the early start of puberty of pre-teen boys when they go see this film. Also the biggest plus, he (Puss) more-n-likely be funnier than hell as some of the previews have suggested and how his character was developed in the Shrek series. As for sword play? C'mon, literal cat-like reflexes, predatory instincts, a lust for gold and women that is born of Spanish surroundings and blood. 

Four French guys who have been played to greater or lesser effect in gawd knows how many film incarnations already. Meh. The Musketeers are bad asses to be sure but they wouldn't be able hold even a dirk to Puss.


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2011)

I gotta give props to the Cat.  Puss-n-Boots all the way!


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 29, 2011)

I gotta give my props to Selma, Helen, and Milla. To the women all the way.


----------



## billc (Oct 29, 2011)

I quarentine my politics to the study.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I quarentine my politics to the study.


 :roflmao:


----------



## billc (Oct 29, 2011)

Do I detect skepticism about my putting political posts in the study?  I actually do separate the forums.  If, say, a movie strikes me in a political way, I'll post my thoughts in the study, not the rec room.


----------



## kegage (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. I am new to this forum. Prepare to die.

Who  are these usurpers that believe they be of a higher skill than that of a  master student of the Spanish School. A cat that believes he is the  equal his human masters merely by donning boots, a hat, and a sword. And  who are these slovenly, what are they called, moosekteers?, who are  nothing more than one that says he wishes to be a priest, but cannot  remain true to his vows, another that is a pompous clotheshorse, one  that wishes to emulate the incomparable Don Juan, but shall never be  able to touch the soles of the Don's boots, and the young,  inexperienced, upstart wannabe, that can only handle a blade much like  he stumbles through the day. Who are these persons that pronounce that  they are even the merest challenge to the hand that wields the sword of  my sainted father. 
To that end, I hereby challenge these misanthropes to match their blades  against mine. I will receive them one at a time, or all as one. The  choice is theirs.

I await their pleasure,  

Sr. Inigo Montoya 
Master of the Spanish School 
Protector of Princess Buttercup.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 30, 2011)

I take that challenge, sir.

You wish to know who I am? Get used to disappointment.

For you see, I am not left handed either....

Signed: The Man in Black.







Damn, picture and screen name up and all... at least I removed the signature!


----------



## kegage (Oct 31, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> I take that challenge, sir.
> 
> You wish to know who I am? Get used to disappointment.
> 
> ...




Dag Nabit Sir! You usurper.....you! You have used the character I was going to have at to backup Inigo. I stare contemptively in your direction. Egads, You are a rouge Sir, Hmmmpf, I AM DONE!!!!

Exit stage left.

Man, if he weren't the dread priate Roberts, I give him what for.....yeah, I tell ya, one day man.....one day........


----------



## elder999 (Oct 31, 2011)

C'mon. I mean, Puss is one bad-*** kitty, and all, and enough to almost make me like cats.

I said _almost_. :lol:

But the Musketeers are not just "four French guys with swords," they're, well, _*Musket*eers_, and probably a lot like me-they'd just shoot the kitty, and call it good. :lfao:


----------



## elder999 (Oct 31, 2011)

elder999 said:


> shoot the kitty, and call it good. :lfao:



After roasting him with garlic and a serving him with a bechamel sauce, of course! :lfao:


----------



## Nomad (Oct 31, 2011)

elder999 said:


> But the Musketeers are not just "four French guys with swords," they're, well, _*Musket*eers_, and probably a lot like me-they'd just shoot the kitty, and call it good. :lfao:



If that's the case, why do they spend so much time playing with swords and so little time firing muskets in both the book and any movie adaptations I've seen?  

Keep in mind that the muskets of the time weren't exactly modern sniper rifles.  You want to try and hit a moving cat with one of those things?  Good luck.  Between their notorious unreliability on targeting and long reload times, it would obviously come down to swordplay, and personally, I think the kitty would make mincemeat out of all 4 of them...


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 25, 2011)

Musketeers all the way.


----------

